# BNR34 under new ownership



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I am sure most here know this R34 GT-R, but most do not know
that I am now the new happy owner. I just picked it up last night
and drove it home. She handles like a shopping cart, just kidding.
This car has everything, minus a microwave. I have had my eye
on this car for ages and it never once dawned upon me that I would
ever get to own it. Well, thanks to Bean, Miguel @ Newera, Matty32 
@ Newera and especially my wife for funding this this car, I now
have my dream car, unless Rain wants to trade (plus some cash).
I was shocked when my wife agreed to let me get this, well under
certain conditions :chuckle: . After mountains of phone calls and paper-
work, I now have this car in my possesion. After the gym this am, I
had to bathe her. I wanted to begin my ownership with a clean start,
so here are the results. It was an easy bath, since Dave took such
excellent care of her, now I have to try and give her the same treat-
ment he did or he might take the car away from me. Now onto the
pics, not Dino quality, but I think they came out decent. 




































































































No, the wheels are not bent, just some odd reflection and I am too
lazy (tired) to go back outside and get a better pic. 










Again, thanks goes out to (in no particular order) Dave, Miguel and 
Matty @ Newera, and my WIFE (I guess she is at the top of this list).


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

simply...WOW... you are now officially one of the most envied persons on the planet.
I wonder what you did to your wife to get her agreement...?Drugs?...promised more children?...promised to go to a ballet course wearing a tutu?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, she did want another baby, but I still said no. Even if that would
have been the determing factor. Now, with the car, we can't afford 
another mouth to feed  She is the best, I would probably be broke
and living in a cardboard box in Shinjuku if it was not for her. So the
car is bonus (I hope she reads this - bonus points). Now I hope she
does not get jealous that I am going to spend so much time with the
mistress (the R). Until I do something drastic to this car, I will still view
it as Dave's car, just a different owner. I could not even begin to take
credit for anything about this car, perhaps just the detailing and the
engine polishing (detailing) that is soon to come.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

You lucky fcuker. I've gone all green. Wicked car, ENJOY.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You had a very nice car,but now you own one of the best GTR´s in the World.

Nothing more to say:thumbsup: 

regards
Alex


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome, glad it's all come together :thumbsup: 

The car is a rocket, and a stunning one at that. Enjoy.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Congrats mate, a great car and now some responsibility to look after it:chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hold it! You can't do that.............................


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

What a stunner! Congrats mate, you really are a lucky sod


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

You are now up there with the most envied people on here by us "commoners" LOL.

TS 2.8?

Whats happening with the 33?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news and glad to see Dave's old car is in good hands. If it's anything like your last car it will be cared for and looked after just as much as it always has been


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats! What a stunner that car is, you're sooooooo lucky! :bowdown1:


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

God Damn thats nice!

congrats mate!! your right though that is a really weird reflection!?

:bowdown1: respect though!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Paul

Big big congratulations for this awsome car. This car is one of my top 5 list. The car is perfect. Nice color, very good and fast engine.
I hope i can visit you in future to see the car and you ;-)

Best luck with the car. pay attention on it.

cheers andres


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice one Paul!:thumbsup: 

So how does it drive? Has it scared you yet?:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD said:


> Nice one Paul!:thumbsup:
> 
> So how does it drive? Has it scared you yet?:smokin:


No, Dave set it at low boost, but even then it is still fast, sounds mean
and handles well. The brakes are awesome too, although I am sure the
other set-up would have been better :chuckle: . I cannot wait until I am
more accoustmed to the car to give it a proper drive.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW.....congrats mate, must feel like winning the lottery 

Glad to see it go to another owner that will cherish it.


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations Paul,:bowdown1: 

I can't see the pic's 'cause I'm at work and it will not load them here.
But I know what it is...I'll have a look later when I get home.

ENJOY!!!

Sorry for the trouble with the cash transfer for your R33.
But looks like it worked out in the end.
(Looks like I won't see her until after Xmas.
But my own fault...)

Regards, Simon


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

well thats answered my question!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

really nice


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE! congrat Hyrev  love it!!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> I now
> have my dream car, unless Rain wants to trade (plus some cash).


cough cough - hint hint

Just kidding. Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

awesome looking car man


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome!! I figured it would take you less than 24 hours to get out there polishing and caring for your new baby!! :chuckle: 

Now I guess your family's not going to see you much this weekend - unless it rains!

Anyways, great to see it all came together and you got your dream car. 

Bean - it was great of you to sell it to Hyrev! - it's certainly gone to a good home. :bowdown1: 

Best of all, we'll all continue to see it regularly at our Daikoku meets.

Now we await Bean's new GT-R :chuckle: 

Miguel


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL, I was just giggling as I imaged you've probably been sitting in it a fair bit today, just smelling that Robson leather interior, haven't you Paul!  

Miguel


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera said:


> LOL, I was just giggling as I imaged you've probably been sitting in it a fair bit today, just smelling that Robson leather interior, haven't you Paul!
> 
> Miguel


nah his been measuring it up to see if his fold-a-way BBQ table fits :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

its simply one of the best 34 gtr's in the world! Congrats


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Simply stunning.. you lucky basket.....


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats mate!!! you're very lucky and this GT-R, well... "your" GT-R is astonishing!!!! 
Enjoy it!!!!


Women/wife....we can't live with them but without them too


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Well done on your new baby Paul, I bet you got a smile from ear to ear!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i am using my psp to view this. am I behind the curve or what


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I knew it! Congrats Paul - I am both jealous (that you get to own and drive this magnificent piece of art) and relieved (that she went to someone who can really take good care of her) - see you at the next Daikoku get together!

Aki

PS - Should I place my order for sour skittles now?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations Paul, you`ve got one stunning car there:bowdown1:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations Paul, you now have one of the best Gtr's in the world.

Terje.


----------



## KDW (Jul 24, 2007)

Can we have a look under the hood? And maybe a spec list for all of us that doesn't know this amazing piece of toy.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratz on the car Hyrev, this has got to be one of the best known and best build R's in the world.

I envy you so much right now


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

So having the nicest GT-R on the base wasn't good enough for you? You had to hold the "nicest GT-R in Tokyo" record? What ever happened to the days of cruising a well-equiped Barretta?!

I'm glad you're happy, and remember..........don't get too close to that cement pole by the baseball field! ...:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

KDW said:


> Can we have a look under the hood? And maybe a spec list for all of us that doesn't know this amazing piece of toy.


Not until it is clean, by my standards.


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Stunning car:bowdown1: :bowdown1: ... very jealous but good luck with mate


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats, Paul! I'm sure Bean is glad his old baby has a new owner that will take good care of her and exercise her properly when you get used to it.

Tim

We could use a MP Top Secret Competizione R34 to roll with us. Just keep it under 5000 RPM so we can keep up.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Well done Paul, couldn't have bought a better car


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! You sir are one lucky guy with a very kind wife! haha


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Dose your wife have a single sister aor friend?!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats man trully an amazing car. So just out of curiosity what did happen to that amazing brake setup it had?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

rb26 said:


> Congratulations Paul, you now have one of the best Gtr's in the world.
> 
> Terje.


Lovely car, your a luck man ! Why is it one of the best GTR`s in the world ? Have i missed something, if so please fill me in :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

beautifull car mate, im extreamly jealous!! have you sold the lm or is this your 2nd gtr?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

GTR LM LTD said:


> beautifull car mate, im extreamly jealous!! have you sold the lm or is this your 2nd gtr?


2nd GT-R, I wish. No, I had to sell it to partially fund this car. I still cannot 
believe that R34 is sitting out in my parking lot. As far as the other comment,
I do not know why this is the best GT-R in the world. Well, to me it is a beautiful
GT-R with an amazing spec list built by Top Secret. This car means more to 
because of the previous owner and knowing that he carefully chose what went
into the car. But I do not know if it is the best GT-R in the world, just a well
built moster (being humble here).


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations on the purchase, the car is simply stunning! :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

A huge congratulations, Paul. Straight to the top of the R34 GT-R ladder! Take special care of it.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning ... amazing looking machine.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice one Paul :bowdown1: and thankyou for making us ALL jealous. 

Truley stunning GTR. :bowdown1:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Disregard my confused post in the other thread...

Man o man... That is the only other GTR I'd be willing to give mine up for. A MP R34. Sweet one at that!!! I'm hella jealous!! :bowdown1: 

Congrats, man! Enjoy the hell out of it, and if I hear you've wrecked it, I'm gonna sic Big E. on you!!!!:chuckle: 

Gonna bring it back to the States?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

At this point, we are unsure where we are going next. We are trying to stay
overseas as long as humanly possible. But, if we must go to the US, it will
join me over there. I really do not think we will see US soil for quite some 
time though. I wish I could stay in Japan forever, but I would like to see Europe
at some point in my life and live there for a few years.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Congratulation Paul!! and.. Beautiful Car!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hyrev said:


> At this point, we are unsure where we are going next. We are trying to stay
> overseas as long as humanly possible. But, if we must go to the US, it will
> join me over there. I really do not think we will see US soil for quite some
> time though. I wish I could stay in Japan forever, but I would like to see Europe
> at some point in my life and live there for a few years.


Come on over to Germany...driving/registering the R34 is as easy as registering a Golf. If you come to Ramstein or Spanghdalem the Ring is really close!!!

Congrats on the car!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Really happy for you, Paul! Congratulations! Dave must have been crazy to sell it though!   I guess the R35 is going into TS as soon as possible, huh? 

/P


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

wow nice GTR congratz... after reading all the comments, I'd really love to know what's under the hood to make it one of the best GTR.. 
The exterior and interior sure looks really nice!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

You better look after it Paul, Bean will be keeping an eye on you!:thumbsup: 



> Now we await Bean's new GT-R


Another one leaves the fold Bean - so what's next?

Steve


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Bom said:


> wow nice GTR congratz... after reading all the comments, I'd really love to know what's under the hood to make it one of the best GTR..
> The exterior and interior sure looks really nice!!


One of Top Secret's finest.

Paul - You're slow, thought you'd have polished the underneath by now


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I started polishing a little today, but got a cramp in my fingers.
I will need to get some proper polish, though. I am pretty sure
I can make it bling if I have the right stuff. I really need to order
some top class stuff. I was thinking about getting this: ECP


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats Paul! You're 400R was really nice, and Dave's car is amazing. Having had a few little rides in the passenger seat I can say it's one of the nicest AND fastest GTRs I've been in. 2 things which rarely go together in one car. You now have a very serious problem though. After this full monty TS GTR what can you ever buy (or even build) to replace it?

It may not be outright _the_ best GTR in the world, but it's well up there in the top few! I certainly can't think of many I've seen that are any better. Now how do I get you to take me for another spin next time I'm in tokyo? I need to hear that gate one more time!!


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*

WOW what a pick-up. Any one on here would have loved to do what u did and purchase such a finely tuned and hand crafted piece of art. Take good care of it and what will your first mod be? So that u can make it offically yours.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

dude that is one amazing car :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

bet thats putting a smile on your face. 
it put one hell of a smile on mine when Bean took me out in it


----------



## sethrichmond (Jan 24, 2007)

i can't believe you pulled it off.
that car could not have gone to nicer home. when i pm'ed you as to whether or not you had bought it... i was gonna ask your permission to submit an offer in your stead.
congratulations.. i am jealous.


click the link below. 
i have no clue who put this video up. i got punked?
the car made 530whp at 16.5psi when i got home to fix some problems i realized i had 2.5 inch gaskets in my exhaust. 530whp on a 2.5 inch exhaust?

YouTube - HIN Las Vegas 2007 R33 Dyno


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

bnr34vspec said:


> Congrats, Paul! I'm sure Bean is glad his old baby has a new owner that will take good care of her and exercise her properly when you get used to it.
> 
> Tim
> 
> We could use a MP Top Secret Competizione R34 to roll with us. Just keep it under 5000 RPM so we can keep up.


Still remember that day. Great meeting all of you. We should all meet up again soon.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Many congratulations Paul - glad this car has gone to the right home :smokin:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

One of the most complete and beautiful R34's I've ever layed eyes on. Congrats on the purchase. Hope to see that thing in person one day. Gonna make any changes on it? Not that it needs changes though.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

What are those wheels ? Cant get name out of my head


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

RAYS, Progressive Spoke, 19"


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> RAYS, Progressive Spoke, 19"




a friend of mine in Uk who owns R34GTR bayside blue bought wheels like this one for his GTR..I havent seen pics yet of his car with the new wheels...but these wheels are so


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, went out and updated some pics, I love this color. At this angle it brings out a whole new color!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Luvin it! Sweet hues! Really brings that color out :thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice shots Paul....a very unique color!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks sweet!!
I think you'll need some pics of my new one


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> Looks sweet!!
> I think you'll need some pics of my new one


Just tell me when you want me to pick it up from you. 
Would love to drive it again and help add some break in
mileage.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice pictures, but where did the awesome brake setup go?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

BEst colour on R34 IMO...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

What colour is it ??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> What colour is it ??


I bet you want it back . . :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Bean said:


> What colour is it ??


opcorn:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> What colour is it ??


Dunno what colour it is, but it's stunning. What a lovely car.

And Bean, you're playing your cards close to your chest again. Reading between the lines...are you having something done before you collect??? :bowdown1:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

wheres the spec list for the beast then... looks rather nice i must say !


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Bean said:


> What colour is it ??


If I remember correctly there is a story behind this color...wasnt the base car BB and then had an MP over top? Something like that anyhow...or I could be wrong...again!!!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

psd1 said:


> If I remember correctly there is a story behind this color...wasnt the base car BB and then had an MP over top? Something like that anyhow...or I could be wrong...again!!!


Yep!
http://bean.fotopic.net/c618718.html


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Dunno what colour it is, but it's stunning. What a lovely car.
> 
> And Bean, you're playing your cards close to your chest again. Reading between the lines...are you having something done before you collect??? :bowdown1:


Too late, he already has it. I don't know if anyone has plans to spray theirs to BB or MPIII.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Dunno what colour it is, but it's stunning. What a lovely car.
> 
> And Bean, you're playing your cards close to your chest again. Reading between the lines...are you having something done before you collect??? :bowdown1:


Hi Thrust!
No - as the man says above - I was just waiting for it to show up. It's a Black version with all the bits. Arrived on the 10th and it's in a couple of Hyrevs pics already!!
Am now really trying to avoid putting anything on it (at least until the initial attack is over and I can pick the right stuff).
How's yours ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oooohhh, black sounds nice. All the bits!  You must be super excited. I'll have to go back and trawl thru Paul's piccies again to try and spot it.

How's mine? 

I wish.... :chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Oooohhh, black sounds nice. All the bits!  You must be super excited. I'll have to go back and trawl thru Paul's piccies again to try and spot it.
> 
> How's mine?
> 
> I wish.... :chuckle:


Mate, I mean the awesome 34 you have....


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

i have a question!
how do you go about getting a 34 number plate?the car i bought here also has one.
do you just buy from a website or is it more complicated ?
and can a number be sold from one guy to the next?
just curious,
gary


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

You can choose a number that you like (within 'reason') at the *Riku-un-kyoku; they created this facility not too long ago.

*The Transport Bureau where you go to get the shaken legalized.


----------



## vishpish (Oct 2, 2007)

that is truly the most stunning colour ever.....really looking for a bit more info on this, am looking to respray my mr2 a midnight purple just spent hours on this forum the pics are awesome ppl!

just wondering how hard it was to paint the BB then the MNP III and how its actually done....ie spray polish bring up the car in BB then lightly sand it and spray on MNP?


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

hyrev said:


>


OMG! you appear to have some road markings painted onto your front wing!



:chuckle:


----------

